# T Bars - Where do you put your back foot?



## eXc (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi All,

First question here. I have searched and haven't been able to find any information on this on the net (google/youtube/forums), which I find very strange.

*I am curious about where you put your rear foot, and why, while on T Bars?*

All my mates I ride with (including myself), put their rear foot at the rear binding (typical location of stomp pad). 

I have spoken to a few people that say it's easier if you put your rear foot in the centre, or towards the front. They claim it takes weight of the front leg and makes a much easier ride. They also claim better control when you need to steer.

I have just bought another stomp pad and put it to the centre/front. The season here in Australia is over, so I'll have to wait till next year to try it, but I am just curious what others have found?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

eXc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First question here. I have searched and haven't been able to find any information on this on the net (google/youtube/forums), which I find very strange.
> 
> ...


I usually switch it up when I ride T-bars. I do find that moving your feet closer together makes it easier, but I feel it is less balanced. What I find works best is to stick your foot in your back binding without strapping in. Provides more control and feels natural.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lose the stomp pads you girly girl! lol

Anyway, I ride a fair bit of t-bars and platter lifts (I think they're called something else in your part of the world).

It's all about being comfortable, I wouldn't say there's a "best position" for all to follow. I probably tend to have my foot up close to my front foot. Makes standing feel a little more natural, and the tail of the board just drags behind me.

I wouldn't over think it, just try different things and do what you like!

Oh and stomp pads are overrated. About 5-6 years ago my stomp pad fell off my old board. I went to buy a new one and my buddy said "What for? You don't need it..." so I tried without and wallah, I'm still here to talk about it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Lose the stomp pads you girly girl! lol
> 
> Anyway, I ride a fair bit of t-bars and platter lifts (I think they're called something else in your part of the world).
> 
> ...


Do what you want, but stomp pads are great when it's either very cold and your topsheet gets icey or conditions are wet and it gets slippery. I have seen plenty of "Core" guys flail from their foot randomly slipping off the topsheet.

Depends on the T-bar setup, but I ride the one here with both feet strapped in. There's a minor slope that leads to the loading spot so there's no reason to get unstrapped.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Do what you want, but stomp pads are great when it's either very cold and your topsheet gets icey or conditions are wet and it gets slippery. I have seen plenty of "Core" guys flail from their foot randomly slipping off the topsheet.


BAH I say! I've been in all different conditions with no stomp pad, if you're trying to push the board around with your back foot that's the root of the problem. You're strapped in on the front, make adjustments with the front and the back is just along for the ride.

BAH! :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> stomp pads are great when it's either very cold and your topsheet gets icey or conditions are wet and it gets slippery. I have seen plenty of "Core" guys flail from their foot randomly slipping off the topsheet.


Yep, sign me up for some grip on my topsheet.


----------



## eXc (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I have always had a stomp at the rear binding, but when i have tried to use the middle with no stomp, i can't get any grip whatsoever.

But...lets not turn this into a stomp debate!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The problem is, your sticking the bar through your legs.:thumbsdown:

Ya got to hold it like your being towed behind a boat.:thumbsup:

Then your foot goes where it always does, right in front of your back binding.

Then you can carve back & forth, practice your one footers.

It's way better!!

TT


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

If im riding with the tee between my legs, my rear foot goes at either the front of my rear binding or right up by my front foot. If im riding when the tee on the back of my hip, my foot goes infront of the rear binding. I use a couple of stomp dots in both places as the slush can stick to the underside of your boots and make the top sheet fairly slippery.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

If you're not worried about your top sheet, throw some longboard grip tape on there and your foot will stay put.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ColoRADical said:


> If you're not worried about your top sheet, throw some longboard grip tape on there and your foot will stay put.


Grip tape doesn't work very good, that's what I put on my no-board & snow sticks to it like velcro.

Those little sticky spikes are the second best thing, besides holding it like a tow rope. It turns the dreaded rope tow, into the fun rope tow.

TT


----------



## eXc (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. It seems that no single method is best. I'll look forward to trying a few variations next year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

a lil patch of surfwax


----------



## eXc (Sep 29, 2012)

eXc said:


> Thanks for all the replies. It seems that no single method is best. I'll look forward to trying a few variations next year.


Well, I finally got to the snow again. This time I tried my rear foot in various positions and didn't notice a difference with any of them while riding the T-Bar. I did however notice that my foot kept wanting to go to the rear binding...but that is probably just habbit...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ride with my foot jammed against the rear binding usually. Rope is around my waist and the tbar is under my front arm. Just lean back, relax and enjoy the ride.


----------

